# Tropica soil and powder



## Angelfishguy99 (13 Feb 2020)

Hi, i am just trying to figure out the difference between the 2 or if there is any other than the mm of the products.

I assumed that the grain size was the only difference but when i went to buy it there was a big price difference  between the 2 on one particular site.

*Tropica Aquarium Soil 9L £26.99*

*Tropica Aquarium Soil Powder 9L £35.99*

On other sites they are listed as the same price roughly and i need 3 bags of the stuff which would save me nearly £30 if i go for the larger grain size so before i order it i just wanted to make sure they are basically the same thing.

Jason


----------



## Andrew Butler (13 Feb 2020)

It depends what you want to plant in the soil is the main thing I would say; powder is better suited for carpeting plants in particular.
I do believe it is only the size that's different between the two products themselves.


----------



## Angelfishguy99 (13 Feb 2020)

Andrew Butler said:


> It depends what you want to plant in the soil is the main thing I would say; powder is better suited for carpeting plants in particular.
> I do believe it is only the size that's different between the two products themselves.


Thanks Andrew. Think i will get 2 bags of the regular then and 1 of the powder for the front of the tank. Much appreciated.


----------



## Jayefc1 (13 Feb 2020)

I like to.go.with the tropica soil beneath and then cap with the powder that way you save a little and  the carpet plants also have the finer to root in to

J


----------



## Angelfishguy99 (13 Feb 2020)

Thank yous for the help. £26.99 was the cheapest i could find the soil for so if anyone is looking to buy some this is where i got it. https://www.pro-shrimp.co.uk/plant-substrate/1366-tropica-aquarium-soil-9l-5703249711106.html


----------

